# This is why i bring extra arrows.



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Skinner 2 said:


> So do we get into the dabate about Orange been worn as he was hunting small game when the shot was taken?
> 
> Skinner


 
kinda falls under the same arguement of shooting pheasants when duck hunting.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Not sure how somebody can have a problem with ***** in the woods. Seems pretty wasteful to me, but to each their own.


....Shooting something just cause it was there, is a mind set I cant comprehend.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol, this is getting ridiculous! I posted this because I thought some people would like to read about it. I did not post this to get exasperated.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

mallard112386 said:


> Lol, this is getting ridiculous! I posted this because I thought some people would like to read about it. I did not post this to get exasperated.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Excellent, you got some education as a bonus.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

2PawsRiver said:


> Excellent, you got some education as a bonus.


What education might that be?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Good shooting Mallard. In my opinion kill 'em all. Just ignore the know it all's.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm with you.. shoot the buggers. 

But its good to know legallities. Legally you can get pinched for the orange, same goes for duck hunters shooting pheasants. I was shocked that managed areas allow duck hunters to shoot pheasants without orange.

That being said, I've missed a few squirrels this year, but dang I used field tips, you trashed $40 in broadheads on those buggers?! 

Hope you find a good fur buyer, ***** can go for $30 each right now.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

mallard112386 said:


> What education might that be?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


......or maybe you didn't. Have a safe season.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Take it for what you want. A "know it all's comment" or perhaps just a friendly comment that hints one to check on some laws. 

Like to see Malainse chime in on this. Maybe "some" of us would learn something.

 <-----<<< two used this time since the single one was missed on the first post.

Skinner

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...2598&highlight=shooting+small+game+bowhunting

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=155114

[SIZE=+1]*Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]You may not hunt with any device, or trap with any firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from Aug. 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible orange color, commonly referred to as hunter orange. When hunting in any season with a license that authorizes the use of a firearm, you must wear hunter orange except as noted below. During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow. The garment featuring hunter orange must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in hunter orange, are legal.
*Exception:* This law does not apply to those hunting waterfowl, crow or wild turkey, or those engaged in the sport of falconry. It does not apply to archery or crossbow bear hunters or to those who are stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote or fox. Archery and crossbow deer hunters also are not required to wear hunter orange except during the youth firearm seasons, early antlerless firearm and the November firearm deer season.
[/SIZE]


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I read that and seems to me im fine. They were about to do damage. This does not require orange. Nice hit on that squirrel. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking you need orange on. 

You also need orange on to pheasant hunt the managed areas. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Seriously


----------

